
Robot Security Framework - vmayoral
https://www.aliasrobotics.com/research/rsf.htm
======
yodon
If the framework authors want to make a significant impact on the field, GPL
v3 is not the way to license this.

You don’t get broad industry adoption and broad information sharing by trying
to force a viral license on interested parties, you get adoption and
information sharing by doing the hard work of building a community around the
issue you care about and encouraging others to share information and best
practices back into the community. OpenGL isn’t GPL v3, nor is ROS, nor
OpenCV, nor the publication of CERT security alerts.

Releasing this under GPL v3 is simply the kiss of death for it, before it even
got started.

[edit: looking deeper at the repo, GPL v3 is an even worse license to choose
than it looks on the surface - there is no actual executable code in the repo,
which means GPL of any version is incredibly poorly suited to the content at
hand. If the authors have this weak an understanding of licensing issues, it’s
very hard to believe they actually understand the subtleties of modern
security well enough to justify investing the time to actually try to assess
whether they’ve done a good job with their proposal here]

~~~
carapace
downvoted for partisan bickering ("viral licence"), although I appreciate that
you wear your bias on your sleeve.

~~~
DiabloD3
downvoted for saying you downvoted

~~~
carapace
It's considered courteous to explain downvotes. (So, er, thanks.)

My actual initial reaction:

Come on HN calling the GPL "viral" you're pushing peoples' buttons and you
know it.

Do you want flame-wars? 'Cause that is how you get flame-wars.

I'm out.

END TRANSMISSION

"THE SPHINX HAS SPOKEN!"

------
natch
Why is there no OS layer? Having just the concept of a firmware layer stand in
for this is not sufficient, as the security implications are different. Also I
looked for, and did not find, what their definition of “robot” is. What is in
scope, and what is out of scope? Is a self driving car out of scope, and why?

------
rasjani
Bit poor naming choice [http://robotframework.org](http://robotframework.org)

